# Flaschenhalter für Cube Stereo Hybrid 160 HPC TM 625, 27,5"



## waitland (23. September 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Cube Stereo Hybrid 160 HPC TM 625, 27,5".
Ich habe dort einen Flaschenhalter von Cube montiert. 
Leider ist der Flaschenhalter so weit oben, daß man dort keine Trinkflasche hinein bekommt.
Hat jemand auch dieses Problem und eventuell eine Lösung mit einem anderen Flaschenhalter?

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## -oli- (23. September 2020)

Hi, ich hab ein 2020er Stereo Hybrid 140, also ähnlicher Hauptrahmen.
Hatte auch das Problem, dass meine 500ml Elite Flasche wegen des großen Deckels nicht reingepasst hat.

Bei mir funktioniert die Kombi





						CUBE Flaschenhalter HPP Sidecage - black´n´green
					

CUBE Equipment ▶ Für besonders kleine Rahmen oder E-Bikes. ▶ Ausführung: black´n´green




					www.bike24.de
				








						CUBE Trinkflasche 0,5l Icon - black
					

CUBE Equipment ▶ Die CUBE Trinkflasche bietet neben einem angenehm weichen Trinkverschluss und hochwertigen Materialien (BPA frei) eine große Schrauböffnung für optimale Befüllung und Reinigung der Flasche. ▶ Ausführung: black




					www.bike24.de
				




Bei Ebike spezifischen Fragen kannst dich auch gerne hier melden: https://www.emtb-news.de/forum/forums/cube-e-bike-forum.17/

gruß
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waitland (23. September 2020)

Vielen Dank 
Grüsse Andrea


----------

